# Dark horse archery in sask



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Is dark horse still in business? Been trying to get ahold of them .... I think it's cool we have a manufacturer in Canada an would like to support a Canadian company an try them


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

He was always slow with responses, seemed knowledgeable enough; its tough to buy if you have no communication. Tried to support, but since moved on....


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Never had a problem getting a hold of him. I know right now he is away hunting moose the best bet is if you have Facebook reaching him through there.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Almost impossible to get arrows !!! I tried 4 different advertised sellers that is on there we page and none of them carry there arrows no more ! ??? Really wanted to get another dozen of 400 spine stud series ! Tried to get in touch directly with a contact number an that didn't work either, also sent 3 emails with no response ! Think I will be going to DCA from now on - to bad cause the darkhorse were a good arrow out of my set up.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> Almost impossible to get arrows !!! I tried 4 different advertised sellers that is on there we page and none of them carry there arrows no more ! ??? Really wanted to get another dozen of 400 spine stud series ! Tried to get in touch directly with a contact number an that didn't work either, also sent 3 emails with no response ! Think I will be going to DCA from now on - to bad cause the darkhorse were a good arrow out of my set up.


Have you tried warped archery in Vaughan??


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

MJewell said:


> Have you tried warped archery in Vaughan??


Yes I did actually, they were the first ones I called cause they were the closest to me " shipping wise " if I remember correctly they only had 340 spine and didn't plan on getting anymore in ! Like I said I contacted 4 different advertised dealers only 1 dealer had 340 which I believe was this shop. There was also a internet based shop and they didn't have any either ! Kinda a bummer


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyways I think it would be cool to try them... I'd be proud to shoot a Canadian product..


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

He must just respond to his pro staff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Well if he's still in business I'm guessing one of three thing ... He's in a a hunting frenzy ( happens to me gotta have ur priorities straight lol) or my emails go to his junk mail... Of he's not a high tech *******.... Is fb the best way to get ahold of him


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

He got back to me ... He was on a hunting frenzy


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you have to contact him on Facebook ? I still haven't got a response back yet ! ???


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

MLabonte said:


> Did you have to contact him on Facebook ? I still haven't got a response back yet ! ???


Just emailed him 


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

He has been away hunting moose, and managed to get one so he been slow to get back to a lot of his emails.


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

MJewell said:


> He has been away hunting moose, and managed to get one so he been slow to get back to a lot of his emails.


I can totally relate.... This is a magical time of the year.... 


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------

